# window wont go up left side



## yokum113 (May 9, 2013)

what do I need to replce and how to get to it


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would start with checking the switch, if its ok, then check the motor and regulator (have to pull the trim panel)


----------



## yokum113 (May 9, 2013)

thanks already doing that just need to figure how to remove panel w/o destroying it


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you should be able to pop up the trim around the switch and dr hndl, below the armrest there should be a little plate that will pop off, these places are hiding screws (3) once removed you should be able to use a flat tool to help pop the panel off (held on by clips) try this pt# in google images 80900-1EA2A (that is a dr trim pnl for a 370) the pics should help...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

did you get it fixed?


----------

